# H J Richardsons & Sons



## BikinGlynn (Sep 11, 2017)

Strange this I cant seem to find this reported anywhere & its right on a main road and turns out to be quite a nice place.
No explore planned, I was on my way home from Busfest yesterday & slammed my brakes on seeing this. My lad wanted to stay in the van & we were on a deadline so it really was a rush explore,so not the best pics. (sorry I got camera on sepia a bit too much but didn't have time to keep changing settings lol)
This was obviously a garage & mot centre attached to a house. Not sure when exactly it fell out of use but the pump is reading 88.9 per/L so we can all have a guess at that one.
I liked the house, its well trashed but surprisingly a few bits remain in tack. Its got a lot of quirky different level & hidden rooms which was pretty cool.
Slightly freaky was a dead rat which looked like it had half its head chopped off!


21586705_859584997528804_4974854003704001014_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21586464_859590190861618_8683478983330432911_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21551801_859585187528785_8980564523870734033_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21433139_859588347528469_1718545052299100607_n by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21457522_859588467528457_7084710275244260934_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21457406_859586357528668_3200293714876604691_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21457346_859589284195042_3011865798333328698_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21544127_859588654195105_4884212116767466054_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21544032_859585447528759_407854286199368097_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21586531_859588220861815_7242876139861479232_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21457965_859589860861651_3385798270737133492_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21640894_859589610861676_7666452286755783882_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21457523_859589470861690_3591368877077898713_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21427546_859587150861922_873019153971941973_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21462714_859588777528426_1654196056636360960_n by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


21551910_859587494195221_8678087753584518169_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2017)

Well worth stopping for Glynn, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice, great stuff


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2017)

Interesting report and photographs. I did a company check on the name and all I found was a car dealership in Rugby. But maybe a relative of theirs started a business here and maybe he passed on. A pity you couldn't take any more shots.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 11, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Interesting report and photographs. I did a company check on the name and all I found was a car dealership in Rugby. But maybe a relative of theirs started a business here and maybe he passed on. A pity you couldn't take any more shots.



I did the same but couldn't find much. That's pretty much all the pics I got in a 10min visit. Am sure someone will be along with a more conclusive report soon


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 11, 2017)

The last time fuel was at low a price was between 2006 - 2007

Source Petrol Prices


----------



## degenerate (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice one, I like this a lot


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 12, 2017)

Yep sounds about right, surprised no one has bought it & turned it into one of those fancy antique shops or something!


----------



## Malenis (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice one!! [emoji2]


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2018)

Great shots BG I rather like this place!

I was here in the summer and did a little research and like you couldn't come up with much info, well none to be exact haha. I had a revisit as I too didn't have much time, and the owner drove by. He asked me to leave for insurance purposes, fair enough, he then asked me if I wanted to buy the pumps I prefer the lovely old skinny Shell ones, plus Id have nowhere to put them!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't say they are a desirable type, but who knows they may b in a few years!
I stumbled on another very similar place to this on an xmas day bike ride out near MK, may do a post but only have phone pics!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 2, 2018)

That's a lovely little place mate.lots of character to it


----------



## DaddyFatSax (Jan 5, 2018)

Great pics. I especially like the one with the broken window and the Buddleja taking over.


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2018)

I'd have asked him if I could take the circuit boards from the trashed organ. I'd use them for the vintage components!


----------

